# whats the best commercial brand



## JSB1979

Hey I'm new to this forum. I've been shooting slingshots all of my life. Ive always had the marksman( wrist rocket). I want to find the best most powerful slingshot on the market. In the 25 dollar range. I've been looking at the Barnett Cobra, and the true mark with stabilizers. Either way I'm going to put the heavy bands on it. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Northerner

A Flippin'Out Scout with double flatbands would be worth considering. You will have to increase your budget by $10.00

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/slingshots-flippinout


----------



## SlingDaddy

^ As above (I second Northener's advice)


----------



## JSB1979

What makes that brand the best. Never heard of em


----------



## flippinout

Top notch customer service, run by slingshot enthusiasts, custom ergonomics at WalMart price, adaptable band configurations, 100% made in the USA, local NC company.....

We are not in big box stores..... yet!


----------



## treefork

Make your own. You will be amazed what a forked branch can do. Check out shared designs for board cuts templates.A lot of satisfaction in shooting one you made.Its really easy once you get started.


----------



## JSB1979

Ah local n.c. company huh? Where at in NC? Thats where i am


----------



## JSB1979

Treefork, i like that idea also


----------



## JSB1979

ah i see flippinout, i was on my cell earlier and i didnt see you were in Asheville. What are the advantages to having flat bands over tubular? or is there? Im wanting to start squirrel and rabbit hunting with a slingshot next fall so i want to get accurate with my setup. Also i want to setup a slingbow configuration. Anyone with suggestions feel free to chime in.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Saunders Archery make fine slingshots at a reasonable price also and has a no tie tip for flat bands that improves band life. -- Tex


----------



## JSB1979

@tex shooter, that wrist rocket with the arm guard is nice. the falcon pro. im gonna have to get one of those


----------



## treefork

Chief AJ makes a production tube shooter for $20 shipped. Bill Hays (Pocket Predator.com) makes a high quality polymers for $25 You don't have to give up an arm and leg for a good one


----------



## JSB1979

I tell ya what, for the money you can't beat my marksman wrist rocket. Paid 10 dollars for the thing. 15 years ago. Been thru many bands. Now i have the black magnum tube bands on it. Shoots hard. Its fixing to be a slingbow though. That's why I'm looking for a new 1


----------



## rapidray

Welcome to the forum! Check out the different threads here and chances are you will find something new and exciting! I did.


----------



## NaturalFork

I second the Saunders Falcon. You also cannot go wrong with flippinout.


----------



## orcrender

I really like my Scout, but find myself shooting my Rough and Ready from A+ more often than most I own. Perry at A+ also has a kit to make his into a slingbow or arrow shooter.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

rapidray said:


> Welcome to the forum! Check out the different threads here and chances are you will find something new and exciting! I did.


If you got until next fall, then now is a great time to do your research. Also watch some youtube vids to get ideas for power & practicallity. There are alot of option out here.


----------



## JSB1979

Yeah joerg sparve has alot of interesting videos on Youtube. Ive been watching youtube about slingshots for a week solid. I had a hernia surgery so ive been bored..haha. i really like the flippinout scout and the barnett cobra. I think ill buy one of each.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

I plan on getting a few scouts for my son, brother, & self. I ordinarily make mine as well. Bill Hays has some nice, but short hunting vids. There is a bunch of choices. Sorry to hear about the surgery bro. Rest up & utilize the down time to your advantage.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

For those that ask, I have heard good things about a scout, but I can't comment on it as I don't have one. -- Tex


----------



## JSB1979

Ill be honest. All i know about is the commercial brands. Trumark, Marksman, Crossman, Barnett. Im learning about the homemade/ custom made models. I just dont want to sacrifice power for build quality. Thats why i want some seasoned veteran advice. I want a flatband shooter that has quality and power. -jeremy-


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

I definitely understand, but everyone has their own likes & dislikes however. Some like the speed of flatbands, while others are into the longer life of tubes, & so on. I don't mean to confuse or anything, but most of us try out a variety in order to find the one we prefer the most. I feel that your best option at this time is to go with either SimpleShot, or one of Bill Hays. They usually have setups where you can try out bands or tubes that way you can make a better decision on the style(s) you will go forward with. It took me a while to start narrowing down my own preferences as well. That was part of the reason behind me crafting my own, so I could mimic some designs to see what I liked the most for my needs. I'm still a ways off from that "perfect" frame/style, but I like the cost effectiveness of cutting my own bands, I like shooting Thru The Fork for consistent accuracy, & I like something that feels good in my hands. Have you looked at this thread, http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/ . May have some tidbits you could glean from it big guy. Also, since you intend to hunt;





















I hope these help out a bit more. I'm certain someone will chime in with more definitive questions/answers.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm surprised no one has mentioned them yet, but the best mass-produced commercial slingshots in the world come from Dankung, in China.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/dankung-slingshots-c-90.html?zenid=7jiad4rgmtlljj2lrrn62jc4r1

I can recommend the Agile Toucan. It works with either tubes or flats.

Don't get me wrong. I am not comparing the very high quality limited production slingshots made by our Vendors with any mass-produced commercial slingshot. They are in another class altogether.

It seems to me your question is "what is the best slingshot I can buy at Walmarts, Target, Dicks, etc." and my answer to that is, "It hardly matters, they are all pretty bad compared to what you can get from one of our Vendors, or make yourself". Go out in the woods, cut a nice Dogwood fork, and tie on a set of Tex's/Nathan's/Flatband's/Perry's flatbands and discover a whole new slingshot world. If I missed a Vendor who sells band sets, I apologize.


----------



## NightKnight

JSB1979 said:


> Ill be honest. All i know about is the commercial brands. Trumark, Marksman, Crossman, Barnett. Im learning about the homemade/ custom made models. I just dont want to sacrifice power for build quality. Thats why i want some seasoned veteran advice. I want a flatband shooter that has quality and power. -jeremy-


All of the ones that you mentioned in your post will have less power than, say, a flippinout Scout. Remember, pull weight does not equal power in the slingshot world. Flatbands have more power with less pull weight than old-school surgical tubes.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I have the China slingshots and don't like the ones that I have, so they just set in my collection. I would rather have one of the plastic ones from Bill Hays or Nathan Masters or one of the large USA manufactures like Trumark or Saunders. (not Marksman at this time) -- Tex


----------



## JSB1979

Trumarks are great. Saunders too. Dont care about marksman etc anymore. Had that since childhood. Bill Hayes look nice. Saunders i will have soon. American made products are my aim now.


----------



## flippinout

And as a note of clarification, Nathan Masters is the man who operates the companies Simple Shot Shooting Sports and FlippinOut Slingshots. Often my personal name is used in place of my business names and can be confusing to newcomers to the sport.

And it looks as though we may be neighbors, all of our products are made in the USA with most being made in the Asheville NC area. Stop in and test drive our gear before you make a purchase. Nothing beats checking out a slingshot firsthand.


----------



## JSB1979

You know I really should I live in Hickory North Carolina not too far away. I'll be up that way in a couple weeks going to Pigeon Forge Tennessee. Give me some driving directions please


----------



## flippinout

JSB1979 said:


> You know I really should I live in Hickory North Carolina not too far away. I'll be up that way in a couple weeks going to Pigeon Forge Tennessee. Give me some driving directions please


PM sent


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I think saunders makes the best wrist rocket, i have an sr7 and the falcon, i haven't shot either since i started building flatband slingshots, i also like tex tubes, 
Those big tubes on those wrist rockets only damage your wrist and decrease accuracy. Until you shoot flats or Chinese tubes, you shouldnt get the wrist rocket.
My wife is a tiny woman, she just started shooting with me, i know she can get more velocity and accuracy with my homemade frames than i could get from my wrist rockets. Im thinking of doing some vid testing on this to show newbies.


----------



## JSB1979

i bought a Barnett Cobra tonight just for kicks. build quality seems pretty good. was only 17.00 so i thought id add it to the collection. soon as i heal up a lil more(hernia surgery) ill get it out and shoot it. I bought some marbles to shoot out of it too for the heck of it. looks like five eights size or so. Anyone ever shoot those? If so, how do they shoot? Saunders Falcon will be my next purchase


----------



## Nicholson

Pocket predators hathcock sniper was recommended, and the flippinout scout is going to be my next slingshot.

I have the pocket predator polymer seal sniper, and flippinouts peerless polymer slingshot. You can't go wrong with either.They are quality slingshots and are also in your price range.

Bill Hays seal sniper is what I use for hunting.

Flippinouts peerless polymer is my target shooter.

they both can be banded through the forks and over the top.

I like them both. They are both well made, both can be used for hunting, and they both can be shot accuratly.

Both has good customer service and were delivered quickly which is great because I am in Alaska and customer service matters.


----------



## studer1972

I have a Saunders Falcon II as well. Nice platform. The bands are too powerful for light ammo (5/8" marbles), but if you want to hunt, you'll want lead or steel anyway, Shoots 1/2" lead very nicely.

Marbles shoot great from a Marksman 3040, my Wham-O Sportsman with gum repro bands from Flatband, and my Pocket Predator polymer Ranger with single TB gold. Anything with heavy bands (including full draw on the Wham-O) tends to shoot very high and curve in flight.


----------



## August West

So many of these posts where people are sure that a Barnett or whatever megashooter that catches their eye because it has more stickers and crap sticking off of it has to be better than a forked branch. It seems none of them stick around, wonder why?


----------



## studer1972

Some of us are all thumbs, other folks don't get any enjoyment out of making something, many people genuinely like to have a wristbrace. If you're slinging and not causing anybody else direct harm, is there a wrong way to do it if you're enjoying it?


----------



## August West

Absolutely not.

More than anything else I am commenting on the fact that people think that the commercial black and chrome model has to be better or that a wrist brace is more powerful than a non wrist brace and refuse to listen to people that have been shooting, building, modding and hunting with slingshots for decades. Makes me wonder, why did they ask in the first place?


----------



## Arturito

THE SLINGSHOT DON'T MAKE THE SHOOTER ... these days I am focused exclusively on naturals, I love them !!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Dr J

To me the best SS is the one YOU shoot most accurately consistently. Board cut, tree fork, PVC or any other material , it does not matter. Then without lots of practice, regardless of the SS they just become dust catches.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

If you like shooting commercial models, that's fine, nothing wrong with that,
Like henry said, dankung makes the best assembly line comm models, 
But the vendors here on the forum are even better, I'm a woodworker who builds them and buys them from our supporting vendors.
I haven't shot my Saunders wrist rocket in years, before I knew better, that was my go-too frame.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

One of the thinks that Saunders has in ther Flat band slingshots is a cam lock band system. -- Tex


----------



## dgui

JSB1979 said:


> I tell ya what, for the money you can't beat my marksman wrist rocket. Paid 10 dollars for the thing. 15 years ago. Been thru many bands. Now i have the black magnum tube bands on it. Shoots hard. Its fixing to be a slingbow though. That's why I'm looking for a new 1


What you already have is fine just remove the brace and put a set of Tex flat bands and you will have the most powerful slingshot in the world. But I doubt you will believe me.


----------

